#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы к философии сознания. От крайностей убеждений к срединному пути

## Won Soeng

Панпсихизм это все же не исключительно вопрос того, что "все обладает сознанием", это концепция "все и есть лишь сознание", то есть чистая информационная парадигма. Можно вести речь об обладателе сознания, "сознающем", а можно и не вести об этом речь (т.е. это не обязательное условие). 

Оттого и не нужно искать сознание у атома. Скорее вопрос в том, что мы пытаемся ограничить сознание, локализовать его где-то, приписать чему-то свойство причины сознания. Вовсе не обязательно что это правильное и логичное рассуждение. Возможное, допустимое, но не более того. Так же возможно и допустимо обратное. У сознания нет материальной причины, поскольку все материальное - лишь результат различий. В то же время не обязательно считать, что есть какая-то нематериальная причина сознания, потому что все нематериальное (условно - мыслимое, психическое) - тоже лишь результат различий. Таким образом, панпсихизм это целиком информационная парадигма. Трудность ее восприятия в изначальной этерналистической установке: у всего должна быть своя причина, выходящая за пределы исследуемого. 

Глубоко и тщательно этот вопрос анализировал Нагарджуна, но мы знаем о его исследованиях лишь в архаично выраженной форме, при всей сложности поднятых вопросов, обычно дошедшие до нас тексты выглядят не то странно, не то - наивно.

Но мыслители во все века интересовались вопросами сознания, его происхождения, его природы, его сущности, его функций. Поэтому зачастую вопросы и ответы можно черпать и из архаичных источников, правда, продираясь через архаичный же язык.

Говоря строго философским языком, следует заметить несколько важных аспектов.

1. Изменчивость и постоянство. Этот важный аспект показывает, что если и можно рассматривать какую-либо форму причинности (обусловленности), то это касается лишь изменчивого. Не может быть что-то неизменное причиной изменений. Таким образом этот аспект сразу же выводит из принципиального рассмотрения вопрос некоторой первопричины. Все изменчивое обусловлено только самим же изменчивым. Это бывает трудно принять к рассмотрению, но это возможно, и, напротив, нельзя игнорировать, выводя за скобки некоторую объективную первопричину

2. Все, о чем можно что-либо знать, имеет познаваемые свойства, и эти свойства различают и дают сходство. Это позволяет развить информационную парадигму всего: все есть только различия и сходства, нельзя в целом говорить о чем-либо за пределами сходств и различий. Нельзя говорить об объективном и субъективном иначе чем в поле сходств и различий. То есть информация уже прежде объективности и субъективности. В виду этого квалиа и психофизическая проблема - это недоразумение. Мы вводим произвольное различие между миром и собой и затем приходим в тупик, не находя фактического различия, не находя даже условно надежных границ между собой и миром. 

3. Отсутствие надежных предпосылок к любого вида первопричинности заставляет нас отвергать все формы этернализма: как мистического, так и материалистического характера. Поэтому философ-материалист должен учиться выйти за пределы постулата о некоторой материальности прежде информационности, а философ-идеалист должен учиться выйти за пределы постулата о некоторой нематериальности. Но так же необходимо отвергать и все формы нигилизма, поскольку все эти отличия и сходства мы вполне различаем и познаем и это вполне реальный предмет исследования. 

К сожалению, все существующие информационные теории так или иначе ограничены. Например, Дубовский последовательный материалист, ввиду чего его теория все так же упирается в экзистенциальный тупик. 

Единственная полная и окончательная информационная теория - это буддийская теория взаимозависимого возникновения. Однако, она является сугубо методической, она лишь обслуживает определенную задачу: прекращения омрачений и страданий живых существ. Превратить ее в философскую или научную брались многие буддийские последователи и исследователи.

Однако, для этого нужно глубоко проникнуть в суть природы ума, в суть взаимозависимого возникновения всего.

Современным ученым и философам твердо стоящим на материалистических позициях будет крайне трудно рассмотреть обратную сторону своих убеждений. Что если нет? Вот ключевой вопрос. 

Теория струн дает 10^500 решений, теория дхарм дает сферу чувств, сферу образов и сферу вне образов. 

Можно подумать, что речь здесь идет о религиозных догмах, но это всего лишь философия свободная от крайностей этернализма и нигилизма, информационная теория всего.

Я долгое время думал, как же может работать этот закон зависимого возникновения. Что же создает всю эту информацию? 

Пока не задал себе вопрос: а нужно ли думать о том, что у информации должен быть какой-то ее источник, ее причина, которая неинформация? Почему я думаю о том, что такая причина должна быть? Допустимо ли так рассуждать?

Поэтому информационная теория всего иначе называется взаимообусловленным возникновением. Нет ничего возникающего необусловленно. И нет ничего необусловленного, что обуславливало бы возникновение.

Предлагая поразмыслить над этими принципами и воздерживаться необоснованного их нарушения. Но если есть возражения в отношении этих принципов, их стоит рассмотреть.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2019), Михаил_ (28.06.2018), Монферран (28.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

Блин, вот же-ж ,наверное,круто , что Вы написали ...

Только минус в том, что @*Won Soeng*  не входит в мой топ любимых писателей .

"Время - деньги" (с) 

Так ,вроде, люди говорят  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Блин, вот же-ж ,наверное,круто , что Вы написали ...
> 
> Только минус в том, что @*Won Soeng*  не входит в мой топ любимых писателей .
> 
> "Время - деньги" (с) 
> 
> Так ,вроде, люди говорят


Я записал Ваш минус в мою карму. Попреклоняюсь на досуге. Вы там простите мой вредный нрав и счастья Вам _()_

----------

Монферран (28.06.2018), Шавырин (28.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Например, Дубовский последовательный материалист, ввиду чего его теория все так же упирается в экзистенциальный тупик.


 А что такое "экзистенциальный тупик" ?

----------


## Фил

> Поэтому философ-материалист должен учиться выйти за пределы постулата о некоторой материальности прежде информационности


Я вот чего-то, изучив тему, такого постулата не вижу в материализме.
Мышление - это высшая форма движения материи, а поскольку материя существует только в виде движения, то мышление потенциально присуще любой форме материи....

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что такое "экзистенциальный тупик" ?


Вот это из википедии вполне отражает



> Уверенность в том, что жизнь не имеет цели или внешнего смысла;
> Поиск смысла жизни;
> Утрата понимания того, как существует реальность;
> Крайняя степень переживания, наслаждения или боли, побуждающая к поиску смысла;
> Понимание того, что Вселенная устроена гораздо сложнее, чем может быть доступно человеческому рассудку.


Я это использую в последнем смысле. То есть теории заходящие в экзистенциальный тупик (или кризис) так же как и заходящие в этот тупик люди - тонут в каскаде сложности. Ради красного словца скажу о экспоненциальности. Красиво же: экзистенциальная экспоненциальность. Посмакуйте, как хорошее вино.

----------

Монферран (28.06.2018), Фил (28.06.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вот чего-то, изучив тему, такого постулата не вижу в материализме.
> Мышление - это высшая форма движения материи, а поскольку материя существует только в виде движения, то мышление потенциально присуще любой форме материи....


Я не предполагаю дискуссий о разновидностях материализма и при том отношу материализм к этернализму, полагающемуся на утверждение о том, что информации должен быть носитель. Если этот постулат не выдерживается, я не отношу такие взгляды к мтериализму и все.

Скажем так, ввиду определенной кособокости традиционной классификации взглядов в современной (и уж тем более - классической или античной) философии, я вправе проводить собственную классификацию. И я делю все взгляды на три категории. Крайности утверждения, крайности отрицания и срединный путь взаимообусловленности. 

И, до тех пор пока сторонники крайностей не освоят хотя бы вчерне срединный путь, я не принимаю никаких аргументов одних крайностей против других крайностей. Все это можно обсуждать, но я буду начинать с вопроса, на который сторонники крайностей не могут дать ответа. "С чего Вы взяли, что так, а не наоборот? Рассмотрите обратную сторону, докажите, что Вы видите границы применимости своих взглядов и можете их фальсифицировать".

Обычно на этом дискуссия сразу же и заканчивается, потому что вводимое как постулат требует введения и контрпостулата и рассмотрения последствий. Это классический метод прасанги в современном исполнении (поскольку в архаичном многие им брезгуют, упуская суть метода).

Срединный путь вводит постулат и контрпостулат. Постулат - сансара. Контрпостулат - нирвана.

----------

Михаил_ (29.06.2018), Монферран (28.06.2018), Фил (28.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Я не предполагаю дискуссий о разновидностях материализма и при том отношу материализм к этернализму, полагающемуся на утверждение о том, что информации должен быть носитель. Если этот постулат не выдерживается, я не отношу такие взгляды к мтериализму и все.


Вообще нет... если только это не механистический античный атомизм. Но стоит ли с ним полемизировать?
Он уже оооочень давно устарел!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще нет... если только это не механистический античный атомизм. Но стоит ли с ним полемизировать?
> Он уже оооочень давно устарел!


Отнюдь. Весь современный материализм строго постулирует необусловленную объективность реальности. Вся современная философия, что континентальная, что аналитическая исходят из этерналистической установки.
И это несомненно - перекос и в общем-то позор современной философии. Это "прогиб" под позитивизм - ошибочен и слаб.

Так же как четыре современных фундаментальных взаимодействия вполне редуцируемы и сводимы к некоторой суперсимметрии и по сути не являюстя четырьмя.
В то время как четыре архаичные стихии - взаимно комплементарны и качественно полны. Они неполны аналитически (т.е. не ведут к полной субъективности) поэтому к рупа добавляется нама. Тогда базис анализа полон.

----------

Монферран (28.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Отнюдь. Весь современный материализм строго постулирует необусловленную объективность реальности.


Например?
Что Вы под этим подразумеваете?
Это где-то написано, я почитаю?

Реальность может быть необусловленно-объективна только на некоем промежуточном гносеологическом этапе (познания). Это Ильич еще писал, но совсем по этому поводу, но суть та же.

Т.е. "объективность реальности" похожа на "относительную истину" мадхъямаки.

----------


## Фил

Просто не может быть "необусловленной реальности" при том, что способ существования материи - движение.
Где она будет не-обуславливаться?

----------


## Фил

Может Вы имеете в виду, что некоторые деятели от материализма такие идеи транслируют?
Но это их проблемы и Вы конкретно с ними боретесь, а оно надо?

----------


## Won Soeng

Давайте я обобщенно отвечу на все Ваши недоуменные восклицания, хорошо?

Этернализм (или экзистенциализм) - обязательный компонент любой современной философии. И аналитической, и континентальной. Остальные сейчас не принимаются в расчет. Вы это оспариваете или нет?
Речь не идет об отдельных деятелях. Речь идет о том, что отдельные деятели могут с этим как-то спорить или игнорировать, но это вызывает максимум споры с ними, а обычно - игнор всех этих чудо-философов, непризнающих экзистенциализм как непреложную догму.

Даже исключения, вроде Бодрийяра - все равно скорее саркастичны в отношении симулякра, чем утверждают хоть что-то кроме позитивизма.

Чтобы больше не делать лирических отступлений, я спрошу Вас прямо.

Вам понятно разделение на этернализм, нигилизм и срединный путь? Вы согласны, что это охватывает все возможные взгляды и нет никакого четвертого варианта?

----------

Монферран (28.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

На последний вопрос ответ - да.
И как ни удивительно, диамат это срединный путь.
Что с этим поделать!

----------


## Фил

Экзистенцализм это да, этернализм махровый.
Но в диамате то экзистенции нет.

Если уж Вы сражаетесь, то сражайтесь с реальным противником, а не с воображаемым. 

А то очень легко (в тряпочные кегли с парализованной бабушкой играть) (не удержался  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Фил

Кстати Маркс не называл свою систему "диамат", это некий "экзоэтноним".
Он просто называл ее "мировоззрение".

Может это и нематериализм в Вашем понимании?
Но другие материализмы - это "в тряпочные кегли..."

Можно и не рассматривать Вам...
Я так думаю...
Гандикап не тот!

----------


## Won Soeng

Диамат - не философия, а мировоззрения. И сейчас уже никто его не изучает всерьез. Это просто компиляция взглядов, отрицание отрицания, единство противоположностей. За этими лозунгами нет ни объяснительной силы, ни пропедевтической. Поппер справедливо и безвозвратно раскритиковал диалектику как метод, который что дышло - куда повернешь, туда и вышло. 

В отличие от прасанги, диалектика не метод проведения ученика по известной учителю тропе между сомнениями и заблуждениями, а просто способ слепых и заблудших верить, что они что-то видят.

А философия материализма, без заигрываний со словом материализм, это философия объективной реальности в позитивном смысле ее познания. То есть - не выходя за границы этой самой объективности. 
Современная наука уже упирается в ограничения позитивизма сразу в нескольких направлениях. В чисто материальных направлениях она сваливается в черные дыры и квантово-механическую неопределенность, а за границами материи упирается в вопросы все никак не редуцируемого к материи сознания. Никакими усилиями не поддающегося редукции. 

И проблема эта принципиальная, потому что материя всегда локальна в пространстве и времени иначе она теряет свое свойство объективности. А вот сознание невозможно локализовать. Дополняя материальное идеальным (по принципу диалектики или по принципу дуализма) - то есть попыткой нередуктивного обощения - проблема лишь усугубляется. В материализм добавляется неустранимая мистика. И смех, и грех.

Феноменализм, онтологизм - тоже лишь компромисы, как и структурализм, и герменевтизм. Всего лишь способы сказать: ну да, мы знаем, что материализм вульгарен и наивен, давайте его попробуем спасти. 

Но любой этернализм поддается одной и той же критике. Все обусловленное может быть лишь обусловлено другим обусловленным. Ничто необусловленное не может быть условием. Ввиду этого только взаимность возникновения всех феноменов, хоть психических, хоть физических - абсолютна. 

Весь мир лишь тавтология, подобно простейшим абелевым группам.

----------

Монферран (28.06.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Отнюдь. Весь современный материализм строго постулирует необусловленную объективность реальности. Вся современная философия, что континентальная, что аналитическая исходят из этерналистической установки.
> И это несомненно - перекос и в общем-то позор современной философии. Это "прогиб" под позитивизм - ошибочен и слаб.
> 
> Так же как четыре современных фундаментальных взаимодействия вполне редуцируемы и сводимы к некоторой суперсимметрии и по сути не являюстя четырьмя.
> В то время как четыре архаичные стихии - взаимно комплементарны и качественно полны. Они неполны аналитически (*т.е. не ведут к полной субъективности*) поэтому к рупа добавляется нама. Тогда базис анализа полон.


Пожалуйста, поясните ещё о *полной субъективности*. И также аспект *2* из стартового сообщения: что вообще такое объективность и субъективность. Каково Ваше определение этих понятий?

----------


## Фил

А учителя кто в прасанге поведет в отличие от диалектики?
Это мистика!

----------


## Won Soeng

> А учителя кто в прасанге поведет в отличие от диалектики?
> Это мистика!


Прасангика это метод, которым реализовавший на 100% дхарму учитель ведет учеников через дебри тонких и опасных заблуждений, когда ученик думает, что уже глубоко постиг абсолютную реальность, но все еще не преодолел цепляния к идеям и не видит возникновения самосознания, природы ума. 

Учителя ведет прямое видение им цели и пути. Если нет реализовавшего Дхарму учителя, то прасангика просто неприменима, она вырождается в коктейль взглядов - в диалектику, в фантазирование бесчисленных возможностей. Поэтому сказано: заблуждения бесчисленны. И мы обещаем преодолеть их все. 

Так что никакой мистики. Но и никакого рационализма. Срединный путь не скатывается ни в одну из крайностей. И мистика и рациональность - это тщетные попытки объяснять. Срединный путь это не путь рассудка, не путь объяснений. Могут использоваться объяснения, вроде сутр, шастр, могут использоваться ловушки ума, вроде прасанг, коанов, могут использоваться мантры или тантры, мандалы или монотонный труд - неважно. Все, что поможет уму покинуть область рассуждений и обнажить самым явным образом природу ума вне каких-то попыток построить его модель.

----------

Михаил_ (29.06.2018), Монферран (28.06.2018)

----------

